# Ossabaw Island Hunt



## Quailbird (Nov 16, 2011)

I wanted to see if anyone had attended the PW hunt on Ossabaw a few weeks ago and get a report of the hunting conditions.  I know some bad weather moved in at the end of that hunt.  I am going with my daughter on the adult/child hunt next week.  I have been applying for the PW hunt and have been drawn about 5 or 6 times.  Can't wait to share my love for island hunting with my daughter.


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 16, 2011)

I was at the PW hunt, and it was the worst harvest % that I can remember.  Truck/wagons with 20 something people on them coming back with one deer or hog was the norm.  It was like that the entire time.  DNR guys were at a loss to explain it.  Acorns were everywhere so maybe the animals didn't have the move much.  I had my chances, pulled the trigger two separate times on pigs but had ignition problems.  Day 1 hunt was nice.  Days 2,3 had winds blowing 30 mph.  We still had fun, but not sure why the animals weren't moving.  Most people were blind or stand hunting, so maybe that contributed to people not seeing much.  Rattlesnakes were still out,so be mindful in the afternoon hunts.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 16, 2011)

See two pig and shot two pigs with my bow and that is it. O did I say I was the only one there with a bow?


----------



## mergomatt (Nov 16, 2011)

I saw pigs and missed one running with my muzzleloader - saw no deer, weather was bad but the scenery was nice.  I will be on the A/C hunt with my son next week also, I sure hope the hunting will be better!  See you there!


----------



## Quailbird (Nov 16, 2011)

I look forward to seeing you there. Thinking about hunting in the 30s around the goose pond or in the 40s around the rocket pond. Haven't hunted the teens yet but may try that area. Where are you planning on hunting


----------



## mergomatt (Nov 17, 2011)

I am thinking about the high 40s - i have never hunted near the ocean before, i think it would be neat.  I hope the hunting is better than the PW hunt, it stunk!  My son shot 2 deer two years ago on the kids hunt and we got to go back in Feb on a hog hunt - he shot the big boar in my avatar pic, that is him with the hog and the M1 rifle that he shot it with.


----------



## Quailbird (Nov 18, 2011)

If you like to go after hogs, the 50's are really good.  I killed several there two trips ago.  I had multiple droves of 6-10 come by me.  If I hadn't been shooting a smokepole, I could have stacked them up.  It looks like rain for Wednesday which really stinks.  I hope to get over there and at least get the tent set before any rain arrives.  Maybe that will change before Wednesday.


----------

